# 29 gallon FWLR



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

set up

15 lbs of live rock
10 lbs live sand
Single Strip Light- 30" 
cleaner crew
Power Filter 30 with live rock rubble
Maxi-jet 1200

livestock

1 3-Spot Domino Damselfish

im going to add the following

Tomato Clownfish
Snowflake Eel
Condy Anemone

thats it till i get a bigger tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what looks better pic1 pic2 pic3
View attachment 72312

View attachment 72313

View attachment 72314


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you need more LR for the snowflake


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> you need more LR for the snowflake
> [snapback]1149691[/snapback]​


yeah your right, im getting some more live rock before i get the eel


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

definatly more lr, but number one looks cool


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

are you gunna get more light then just a single strip light for the anemone?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> are you gunna get more light then just a single strip light for the anemone?
> [snapback]1149980[/snapback]​


yep


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Pic #1 looks the best man! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

henry is stepping up









--Dan


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

will your clown host in a condy?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

C.D. said:


> will your clown host in a condy?
> [snapback]1150636[/snapback]​


hyphens clown did, so i hope my clown does too


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

im getting the Condy Anemone on friday

my salinity is at 1.023

what should i feed it? all i have is catfish nuggets, small shrimp, frozen bloodworms and frozen krill.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

you have the lighting yet? How long has it been set up? Anemones usually don't do well in new tanks.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Fish_first said:


> you have the lighting yet? How long has it been set up? Anemones usually don't do well in new tanks.
> [snapback]1150759[/snapback]​


you have the lighting yet? not yet but soon i will

read this

How long has it been set up?
6 months


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey henry. lookin good so far. my bro had a condy that lived well over a year completely bleached in his single strip tank. condy anemones can be pretty rugged and with some good feedings yours should do just fine. don't be disappointed if the clown doesn't take to it, because hyphens scenario is an uncommon one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Genin said:


> hey henry. lookin good so far. my bro had a condy that lived well over a year completely bleached in his single strip tank. condy anemones can be pretty rugged and with some good feedings yours should do just fine. don't be disappointed if the clown doesn't take to it, because hyphens scenario is an uncommon one.
> [snapback]1150886[/snapback]​


cool


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Go with set up number one. You definitely do not want your rock work to close to the glass, else you can't run your algae scraper over it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> Go with set up number one. You definitely do not want your rock work to close to the glass, else you can't run your algae scraper over it.
> [snapback]1151318[/snapback]​


i ended up with this, will take better pics when i get my sis cam
View attachment 72492


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dont know what clown to get, Tomato Clownfish or Clarkii Clownfish.

what would you get?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well i had a clarkii before and it was a cool fish, dumb as hell, but a cool fish. it hosted my powerhead for a while and that was annoying but no complaints otherwise. never had a tomato so i couldn't say. i do have a cinnamon and love that sucker to death. i guess which ever looks cooler to you. i think tomatos are more beautiful, but i think clarkii's have the better personality.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

can i keep these corals with a anemone

Brain Coral, Trachyphyllia 
Red Mushroom 
Colony Polyp


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

look what i found a Domino Damsel hosting a anemone
View attachment 72530


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i think any coral is fine with an anemone as long as the coral and the anemone don't touch. anemone can move around quite a bit until they are comfortable and they may sting whatever they touch, so keep that in mind. you may have to do a lot of rearranging.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

new stoking list

1.tomato Clownfish and Condy Anemone 
2.snowflake Eel 
3.Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish

they will be in my 29 for a while until i get the cash for the 60 gallon


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

make sure your tomato is big though, cuz the eel and the lion will try to eat it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

acb said:


> make sure your tomato is big though, cuz the eel and the lion will try to eat it
> [snapback]1153231[/snapback]​


i hope i find a big one


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

id still go with the clarkii, those are sweet.

or a maroon yellow stripe

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di....cfm?pCatId=107


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm...playing with fire there mate...

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hmm...playing with fire there mate...
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1153613[/snapback]​


why?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i believe he means because the snowflake and lion and clown is a volatile mix considering they may eat your tomato. i prefer mine sliced with salt or in a salad







.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Genin said:


> i believe he means because the snowflake and lion and clown is a volatile mix considering they may eat your tomato. i prefer mine sliced with salt or in a salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Also, remember, you're only dealing with 29g here. Were talking TWO messy fish, not just one. One of those would be pushing it alone.

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > i believe he means because the snowflake and lion and clown is a volatile mix considering they may eat your tomato. i prefer mine sliced with salt or in a salad
> ...


what about i just get the tomato Clownfish and the Condy Anemone, would that be ok


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Genin said:


> i believe he means because the snowflake and lion and clown is a volatile mix considering they may eat your tomato. i prefer mine sliced with salt or in a salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


Oh ya, and you oculd get a Dwarf Lion. Itd be a sweet tank.

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


cool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

got the condy
View attachment 72771


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

woop woop biotch! make sure you drip that sucker good. anemones are sensitive biotches.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Genin said:


> woop woop biotch! make sure you drip that sucker good. anemones are sensitive biotches.
> [snapback]1154620[/snapback]​


will do


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> dont know what clown to get, Tomato Clownfish or Clarkii Clownfish.
> 
> what would you get?
> [snapback]1151493[/snapback]​


A little late,,, but I wouldnt do Clarkii (IMO I dont like them), I would prolly to Tomato or Sabae.... preferably Tomato.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my clam
View attachment 72773


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

60 gallon stuff, does this sound good

48 In. 2-Light Strip Fluorescent Fixture 2 x 40 watt

1 Coralife Actinic Blue Fluorescent Lamp -48" (40Watt)
1 Coralife 20,000K Fluorescent Lamp- 48" (40Watt)

1 Jager Heater -200 Watt

1 seaclone Protein Skimmer- 150

1 maxi-jet 1200

1 Aquaclear 50 Power Filter filled with live rock rubble


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

should i turn off the light on the condy?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

im not going to upgrade for some time so..............

new stock list

1 Clarkii Clownfish 
2 condy anemone
3 Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp 
4 Orange Sea Star
5 3-Spot Domino Damselfish
6 a bunch of corals
lights
24" 130W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescentone

would this work


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

that's a bit overstocked for a 29g IMO. I wouldnt recommend those 3 damsels, they're evil


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> that's a bit overstocked for a 29g IMO. I wouldnt recommend those 3 damsels, they're evil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad :laugh:

new stock list

1. Clarkii Clownfish 
2. condy anemone
3. Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp 
4. Orange Sea Star
5. 3-Spot Domino Damselfish
6. a bunch of corals


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the final stock list for this 29 gallon reef

fish
Kaudern's Cardinal
Yellow Watchman Goby 
Tomato Clownfish

inverts
Shrimp 
Condy Anemone 
Orange Sea Star

corals
Brain Coral, Trachyphyllia, Green
Blue Mushroom 
Red Mushroom 
a sh*t load of Colony Polyp Corals


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

whats wrong with my condy? i just turn on the lights and it curled up

pic of last night after it ate a piece of shrimp
View attachment 72921


today in the morning when i put the lights on it curled up
View attachment 72922


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

light isnt bright enough for a condy anenome. also be extremely sure you have your tank sealed off. eels will jump at any oppurtunity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

illnino said:


> light isnt bright enough for a condy anenome. also be extremely sure you have your tank sealed off. eels will jump at any oppurtunity.
> [snapback]1156276[/snapback]​


If the lights arent enough for a Condy, they sure as hell arent enough for a Clam!

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > light isnt bright enough for a condy anenome. also be extremely sure you have your tank sealed off. eels will jump at any oppurtunity.
> ...


clam is fake


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > illnino said:
> ...


Thank the lord









--Dan


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

if the lights aren't bright enough for the condy. then why would it curl up when the lights came on?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

C.D. said:


> if the lights aren't bright enough for the condy. then why would it curl up when the lights came on?
> [snapback]1156606[/snapback]​


i dont know? but now he looks just fine


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it was probably just reacting to the change in its environment. like everyone has said, feed that condy once a day or once every other day if you want it to grow and thrive in low light.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think your lights are fine. anemones tend to curl up and invert themselves for a number of reasons. when you suddenly turn on the light, as genin said, it's reacting. or when you shut off the lights, before it goes poopoo, etc. as long as it brings its tentacles back out later, you should be alright.

just be sure to feed healthy prepared foods once every 2 days.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

they tend to curl up for various reasons. but it doesnt mean they are going to die. Like genin and Hyp says, they just react to their environment. If the anemone shrinks then that's a diff story.


----------



## bombtrack (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't get the domino damsels, they are horrible fish. Get a small school of green chromis, they are cheap and very nice looking.


----------

